#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα αρχεία στην κατηγορία "Μηχανολογικά" των Downloads

## Xάρης

Καταχωρείστε σ' αυτό το θέμα τα αρχεία που ανεβάζετε στην κατηγορία "Μηχανολογικά" των Downloads.
*
Όνομα αρχείου: Εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας σε αντλίες νερού*

*Συγγραφέας:* WILO

*Περιγραφή:* Περιγραφή των μεθόδων για εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας σε αντλίες νερού. Χρήσιμο κυρίως για μη Μηχανολόγους Μηχανικούς που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να διαστασιολογήσουν αντλιοστάσιο.

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=11

----------


## dimkourt

*Όνομα αρχείου: Ανελκυστήρες*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο

*Περιγραφή:* Kοινή υπουργική απόφαση σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση, λειτουργία και ασφάλεια των ανελκυστήρων.

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=204

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων φυσικού αερίου*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων φυσικού αερίου με πίεση λειτουργίας έως και 1 bar   
*
Θέση αρχείου:* *http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=205*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Τεχνικός κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων υγραερίου**

Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Τεχνικός κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων υγραερίου στα κτίρια (πλήν βιομηχανιών - βιοτεχνιών)
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=208*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Κανονισμός χαλύβδινων δικτύων διανομής Φ.Α.*
 *
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός χαλύβδινων δικτύων διανομής φυσικού αερίου με πίεση σχεδιασμού 19 bar   
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=210*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Καθορισμός τρόπου εγκατάστασης και τοποθέτησης*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Καθορισμός τρόπου εγκατάστασης και τοποθέτησης δεξαμενών υγραερίου (LPG), με χωρητικότητα μέχρι 18 m3 εντός πρατηρίων υγραερίου μικτών ή αμιγών
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=230*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός εγκατάστασης παροχετευτικών αγωγών*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός εγκατάστασης παροχετευτικών αγωγών και μετρητών φυσικού αερίου με πίεση λειτουργίας έως και 4 bar
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=231*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός «Εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας και συντήρησης*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός «Εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας και συντήρησης δικτύων διανομής μέσης πίεσης φυσικού αερίου (πίεση σχεδιασμού 19 bar) και δικτύων κατανομής χαμηλής πίεσης φυσικού αερίου (μέγιστη πίεση λειτουργίας 4 bar)
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=234*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός δικτύων πολυαιθυλαινίου διανομής Φ.Α.*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός δικτύων πολυαιθυλαινίου διανομής φυσικού αερίου με μέγιστη πίεση λειτουργίας 4 bar
*
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=247*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων Φ.Α.*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων φυσικού αερίου με πίεση λειτουργίας άνω των 50 mbar και μέγιστη πίεση λειτουργίας έως και 16 bar*

Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=248*

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Μείωση εκπομπών καύσης μέσω μέτρων εξοικ. καυσ.*
*
Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο 

*Περιγραφή:* Μείωση εκπομπών καύσης μέσω μέτρων εξοικονόμισης καυσίμου σε Βαφεία - Φινιριστήρια Υφανσίμων της ευρύτερης περιοχής της Αθήνας*

Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=258*

----------


## Xάρης

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης*

*Συγγραφέας:* 

*Περιγραφή:* Ο Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης του 1979 σε pdf (μόνο για ανάγνωση). Π.Δ. της 1.6/4.7.1979 (ΦΕΚ 362/Δ'/1979)

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=348

----------


## Xάρης

*Όνομα αρχείου: Θερμομόνωσης Ver 2.30*

*Συγγραφέας:* Χάρης

*Περιγραφή:* Πρόγραμμα για υπολογισμό Θερμομόνωσης σε Excel 

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=346

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κανονισμός Ελέγχων Ανυψωτικών Μηχανημάτων*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό τυπογραφείο

*Περιγραφή:* Κανονισμός Ελέγχων Ανυψωτικών Μηχανημάτων

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=573

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Eγκαταστάσεις σε κτίρια - Διανομή ατμού μέχρι PN 16-300C*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό τυπογραφείο

*Περιγραφή:* Εγκαταστάσεις σε κτίρια - Διανομή ατμού μέχρι PN 16-300C

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=580

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Αποχετεύσεις*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό τυπογραφείο

*Περιγραφή:* Αποχετεύσεις

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=581

----------


## shelby

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κλιματισμός κτιριακών χώρων*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό τυπογραφείο

*Περιγραφή:* Κλιματισμός κτιριακών χώρων

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=631

----------


## dimkourt

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Επιλογή υλικών σωλήνων*

*Συγγραφέας:* Γεώργιος Παπαευαγγέλου

*Περιγραφή:* Επιλογή υλικών σωλήνων

*Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=668*

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

*Όνομα αρχείου: Αντιστοίχηση βιομηχανικών-βιοτεχνικών δραστηριοτήτων με βαθμό όχλησης**

Συγγραφέας:* Εθνικό τυπογραφείο*

Περιγραφή:* Αντιστοίχηση βιομηχανικών-βιοτεχνικών δραστηριοτήτων με βαθμό όχλησης         *

Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=694

----------


## vag1234

*Όνομα αρχείου: Εγκεκριμμένα υλικά κατηγορίας F (λίπη-έλαια)*
*
Συγγραφέας:*Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία

*Περιγραφή:* Εγκεκριμμένα υλικά κατάσβεσης Πυρκαγιών κατηγορίας F καθώς και οδηγίες που αφορούν την εγκατάσταση των συστημάτων τοπικής εφαρμογής αυτών. 

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=711

----------


## vag1234

*Όνομα αρχείου: Υποχρέωση εγκατάστασης Πυροσβεστήρων κατηγορίας F*
*
Συγγραφέας:*Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία

*Περιγραφή:*  Υποχρέωση εγκατάστασης Πυροσβεστήρων Κατηγορίας F στα επαγγελματικά μαγειρεία. 

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=710

----------


## vag1234

*Όνομα αρχείου:**Φ701.2 11-1-2010 Διάρκεια Ισχύος Πιστοποιητικού Π*.

*Συγγραφέας:*Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία

*Περιγραφή:* Εγκύκλιος της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας που αφορά την Ισχύουσα Νομοθεσία σε μορφή διαγράμματος καθως και την χρονική διάρκεια ισχύος των πιστοποιητικών πυροπροστασίας σε μορφή πίνακα ανα χρήση κτιρίου.

Σημείωση : Υπάρχουν σημαντικές αλλάγες ως προς την χρονική διάρκεια ισχύος των πιστοποιητικών πυροπροστασίας για κάποιες χρήσεις κτιρίων. 

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=715

----------

